# Alternatives to Green Rods For Necrons? - Please help



## h1ve_m1nd (Jun 5, 2008)

Google has failed me, and now I humbly turn to my brethren. My lady fair has recently taken to the Warhammer hobby and has chosen Necrons for her first army, but she does not want to use the supplied green rods. I have seen photos of other Necron armies that have employed different colored rods. I have seen Red and yellow mostly, but I have also seen blue.

My question is: Where does one procure the different colored rods?


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

I do believe this has already come up...

The answer seemed to be to check craft stores for transparent acrylic rod. Word is it comes in several sizes and shapes, including a good fit for gauss weapons. 

Failing that, perhaps some plastic rod, cut to fit and painted using a lava effect, but with colors to suggest energy arcs?


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Howdy!

My recommendation is that you paint them to whichever color you like. I never really liked the look the rods have so I repainted mine green with energy effects running up and down the rods :biggrin:. The effect is easy to achieve and looks a lot better than any simple colored rod you could find..well..in my opinion at any rate(which doesn't count for much mind you heh heh heh). 

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Yeah, this was asked before in some thread not too long ago, but you'd look in craft stores for acrylic rods. They come transparently and you can paint them, but if you're gonna do that, just paint over the ones that come with the necrons. If you want the translucent look but a different color, then I believe they have colored acrylic rods as well.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

The same question is asked often like this thread about a month ago.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=13858

Hobby and craft stores usually carry different color rods that are easy to cut and fit in. However, you could always paint the green ones the color you like and how you want them to look.


----------



## h1ve_m1nd (Jun 5, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks all for the information. I do apologize for apparently seeking answers to questions that have already been asked. I must have missed that thread that everybody has referenced.

Thanks again. I will post pics as we get them painted.

Happy Gaming!


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

I had this question about a month ago and ordered the orange, blue, and yellow rods from Palstruct and put them on my lord but didn't like the way they looked. They are the right circumference but they don't have the little notch on either side to fit in the slot of the weapons so its sometimes a pain to install them. If you have a monolith and want to do them the same as the rest of your army then you will have to measure the thicker ones and order a rod or two of them as well. The blue ones were so light that they almost looked transparent. The orange rods looked the best, but order at least one of each color and judge for yourself. I just went back to the green ones because the orange ones didn't come out as cool as I had hoped.


----------

